
Stralo, the most ambitious Linked Data project in years - beligum
http://www.stralo.com
======
beligum
“What if we would write some web software where every piece of information is
annotated semantically, robots index your stuff on-the-fly, everything is
linked together seamlessly and the whole thing talks to the internet to make
itself smarter?”

Three years ago, me and my colleagues had a foolish idea. Today, we’re open-
sourcing the first working version of our foolish idea, together with it’s
50.000 lines of code, waiting for you to comment and be mean about it.

Stralo is built around the central idea that Linked Data systems should become
a whole lot easier. By hiding away technical RDF complexities, embedding an
AI-engine and introducing a building block system, we believe to have built
the most exciting Linked Data platform in years.

But we need your help ‘cause we have big plans and there’s only three of us.
We’re dying to hear what other users and developers think about this project
so we want you to join us. The docs are still thin, we know - we're working on
it - so join our mailing list and we’ll open a direct line.

Stralo is new and this is the introduction to the community. So head over to
www.stralo.com and get back to us. Good or bad, we want to know what your
think.

Oh, and if you find time to spread the word and post/tweet/blog about it,
we'll engrave your name on our mantelpiece, that's a promise.

References: \- main website: [http://www.stralo.com/](http://www.stralo.com/)
\- main source code: [https://github.com/republic-of-
reinvention/com.stralo.site](https://github.com/republic-of-
reinvention/com.stralo.site) \- list of modules: [https://github.com/republic-
of-reinvention](https://github.com/republic-of-reinvention) \- mailing list:
[https://groups.google.com/a/stralo.com/forum/#!forum/users](https://groups.google.com/a/stralo.com/forum/#!forum/users)

